# Helmtragen im Grossraum FFM out?



## ZJGuy (24. Mai 2011)

Moin,

seit dem Frühjahr muss ich mit Erschrecken feststellen, das das Tragen von Helmen in FFM auf dem Bike wohl out ist.

Ich rede jetzt nicht vom Normalbürger, der noch nie einen Helm besaß oder getragen hat.

Nein nein, ich rede von uns MTB'lern. Gutes oder teures Teil unterm Hintern, keine Aldi Klammotten, stramme und muskulöse Waden die eventuell vorgebräunt oder sogar mit Tatoo verziert sind.

Ob ich jetzt von Hanau aus nach Neu - Isenburg fahre oder von Florstadt aus - nur ca jeder vierte MTB'ler, dem ich unterwegs begegne, trägt einen Helm.

Ist für mich erschreckend zu sehen, das gerade wir "Profis" beim Helm Tragen immer mehr nachlassen.

Natürlich ist das Tragen eines Helmes für Biker (leider) noch keine Pflicht. Aber m. M. nach waren da letztes Jahr wesentlich mehr Biker mit Helm unterwegs ...

Habt auch Ihr diese Erfahrung gemacht?

Vielleicht (hoffentlich) begegnen nur mir diese "Einzel-"Fälle ...

Gruss


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2011)

hast du sonst nix zu tun???


...ich trage zwischen frankfurt und neu-isenburg auch meist kein helm...und wenn ich den feldberg hochfahr trag ich auch keinen
...aber ich mach eh was ich will


und ichs kanns gar nicht leiden wenn andere schauen was wiederum andere richtig oder falsch machen...kehr vor deiner tür!


so, nun darfst loshacken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Mai 2011)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> seit dem Frühjahr muss ich mit Erschrecken feststellen, das das Tragen von Helmen in FFM auf dem Bike wohl out ist.
> 
> ...



blubb........

@Luxx, der meint nicht dich. Trifft doch alles nicht auf dich zu!


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2011)

rocky_mountain schrieb:


> blubb........
> 
> @Luxx, der meint nicht dich. Trifft doch alles nicht auf dich zu!



hast du auch wieder recht....


----------



## Meister Alex (24. Mai 2011)

luxx,
und darauf antwortest du? Hast wohl auch nix zu tun. 
P.S.: Ich hab im Taunus berghoch auch keine Murmel auf, in Offenbach und Stromberg bin ich mit der Dirt Schüssel gefahren. Fullface kommt im Bikepark auf den Kopp. Und im Stadverkehr Frankfurt habe ich immer die CC Schale auf der Murmel fahre ja an Schulen vorbei und habe ein Kind. Positives Vorbild tut da halt schon Not. Und nein, ich habe nicht zuviel Zeit sondern Mittagspause. 
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2011)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> luxx,
> und darauf antwortest du? Hast wohl auch nix zu tun.
> P.S.: Ich hab im Taunus berghoch auch keine Murmel auf, in Offenbach und Stromberg bin ich mit der Dirt Schüssel gefahren. Fullface kommt im Bikepark auf den Kopp. Und im Stadverkehr Frankfurt habe ich immer die CC Schale auf der Murmel fahre ja an Schulen vorbei und habe ein Kind. Positives Vorbild tut da halt schon Not. Und nein, ich habe nicht zuviel Zeit sondern Mittagspause.
> Gruß:
> Meister Alex



siehste und ich bin auf der arbeit...da hab ich auch viel zeit 

aber was hast du auf wenn du einfach so in der stadt oder im wald eben fährst?


----------



## Meister Alex (24. Mai 2011)

Ei die CC Schüssel, weil mittlerweile mein Sohn mit von der Partie ist, kann ja schlecht von ihm verlanden son Teil auf dem Kopf zu haben und fahre selbst oben ohne. Ist bei mir mittlerweile ein Automatismus wie das Anschnallen beim Autofahren.
Gruß:
Meister Alex


----------



## rocky_mountain (24. Mai 2011)

Ist das schon das Sommerloch?

Wie war das noch mal mit der Mütze und dem Helm?


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2011)

die engländer haben durch versuche rausbekommen das mützen stabiler sind!


----------



## Meister Alex (24. Mai 2011)

... ein ähnlicher Versuch lief im Großraum Ostfriesland......


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. Mai 2011)

die argumente fürs helmtragen sind an und für sich schlagend. uneinsichtige (heranwachsende ausgenommen) zu überzeugen ist mühselig und lebenszeitraubend, ergo nicht für meineneinen. 
man sollte sich dem darwinismus, sprich der natürlichen auslese nicht entgegenstellen.
wer nicht hören will, wird wohl irgendwann fühlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (24. Mai 2011)

Gut gesprochen. Soll doch jeder Erwachsene machen was er will ist sein Kopp um den er sich eventuell kein Kopp macht...


----------



## Lucafabian (24. Mai 2011)

Meister Alex schrieb:


> Gut gesprochen. Soll doch jeder Erwachsene machen was er will ist sein Kopp um den er sich eventuell kein Kopp macht...



schee gesacht


----------



## Kulminator (24. Mai 2011)

Meinem neuen Hinterkopf sagt man nach, "sie" sei sexy ... 

Helme sind also nicht nur sinnvoll, sondern auch schön anzusehen ...


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. Mai 2011)

gefallen hat mir auch:

Ihr seid alle hässlich wie die Nacht. Setzt endlich eure Helme auf! (zitat: a.d.b.)


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Mai 2011)

...und überhaupt, wir brauchen in Deutschland mehr gesunde, junge Organspender !

Wenn also einer unserer durchtrainierten Zeitgenossen auf den Kopp fällt, dann hat er hoffentlich seinen Organspenderausweis bei sich und tut der Gesellschaft noch was Gutes (Herz, Nierchen, Augenhornhaut, Haut etc.)

Also: ohne Helm ist schlechtes Vorbild, hat aber einen verdeckten Zusatznutzen


----------



## BOSTAD (24. Mai 2011)

Total out!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Rod1 (24. Mai 2011)

Das ist einfach nur herrlich zu lesen....
Was würden wir nur ohne euch machen??? Mir wäre auf jeden Fall scheisze langweilig!!!


----------



## Kulminator (24. Mai 2011)

... es muss sich nur immer einer finden, der den Anfang macht ...


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. Mai 2011)

zusatznutzen ade: der hövding.

http://videos.t-online.de/der-schwedische-airbag-fuer-fahrradfahrer/id_43312932/index


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. Mai 2011)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> zusatznutzen ade: der hövding.
> 
> http://videos.t-online.de/der-schwedische-airbag-fuer-fahrradfahrer/id_43312932/index



Das ist ja pfanni 
Stell Dir vor, Du schanzt über nen Kicker und das Ding spricht an  Blindflug an den nächsten Baum


----------



## ZJGuy (25. Mai 2011)

Oh Gott - 

was habe ich dann hier angerichtet?

Aus einer rein aus "statistischen Gründen" gestellten Frage entwickelt sich wieder mal ein Glaubenskrieg ...

Na ja - hätte ich mir eigentlich denken können ...

Muss ich jetzt, wenn ich im Grossraum FFM unterwegs bin, meinen Helm weglassen um mich nicht als Initiator dieses Threads zu outen?  

Aber stimmt schon (wie im Thread bemerkt): Jeder mag mit seinem Kopf machen was er will - Einsatzzwecke gibt's ja anscheinend genug.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2011)

lass die schüssel auf der rübe...die frankfurter sind toleranter als du denkst 

glaubenskrieg seh ich hier keinen...die hier geantwortet haben, kennen sich alle persönlich und zwar inklusive ihrer kleinen und großen macken 



passt schon, hast uns den tag gestern versüsst


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. Mai 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> lass die schüssel auf der rübe...die frankfurter sind toleranter als du denkst
> 
> glaubenskrieg seh ich hier keinen...die hier geantwortet haben, kennen sich alle persönlich und zwar inklusive ihrer kleinen und großen macken
> 
> ...



Besser hätte es keiner beschreiben können!


----------



## ZJGuy (25. Mai 2011)

AtomkraftSuxs schrieb:


> Keine Rechtschreibung. Kein Helm. Und dazu noch unverschämt. Nimmt die DIMB jetzt JEDEN Luca-Doppelname-Fabian auf?



Uff - der ist heftig, ihr müsst Euch aber wirklich gut kennen ...


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2011)

ZJGuy schrieb:


> Uff - der ist heftig, ihr müsst Euch aber wirklich gut kennen ...



nö, ausgerechnet den kenn ich nicht


----------



## rocky_mountain (25. Mai 2011)

Poppkorn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister Alex (25. Mai 2011)

Klasse! Pünktlich zum Mittag!


----------



## Everstyle (25. Mai 2011)

Falls es doch noch langweilig werden sollte: "Im Wald wird nicht mehr gegrüßt! - Warum?" 

*duckweg*


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2011)

grüßen wird doch total überbewertet....ich grüß das ganz gesocks das hier geschrieben hat auch nicht mehr, ist doch wie perlen vor die....



und jetzt aber los...ich hab noch 3 langweilige stunden vor mir


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Mai 2011)

Ich werde jetzt mal eine Erhebung der Mützenauftrailsträger starten. Parallel dazu schlage ich eine Umfrage vor, welche Wolle und welche Farbe sich am besten mit den Sträuchern der hiesigen Wälder verträgt.


----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt mal eine Erhebung der Mützenauftrailsträger starten. Parallel dazu schlage ich eine Umfrage vor, welche Wolle und welche Farbe sich am besten mit den Sträuchern der hiesigen Wälder verträgt.



HR1 hat immer so ein schönes blaues strickkäppi auf...so eine strickmütze mit schild dran, wär das was?

....aber man sagt ja grün und blau würden sich nicht mögen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Mai 2011)

Solange der Bommel farblich mit den Ventilkappen harmoniert passt's.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2011)

Die wichtigste Frage lautet: Mütze oder Glatze?


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2011)

sind bestimmt alles gewichtsfetischisten, die oben ohne fahren


----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2011)

... auch die ohne haar 
duckundwech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (25. Mai 2011)

na jetzt gehts hier ja richtig los...plauscherüberfall!


jetzt wird mir auch klar wieso der herr wahltho so schnell den berg hochkommt


----------



## Bruder Jörn (25. Mai 2011)

So eine wichtige Frage will eben ausreichend besprochen sein. Stell dir vor, du vergisst einen wichtigen Aspekt zu beachten und wirst dann mit deiner Unzulänglichkeit auf der Piste konfrontiert. Neenee, dann doch besser ein Wort zuviel verloren. 

Konträr zur Scheitelbreite ist natürlich auch die Aerodynamik von wallendem Haupthaar zu bewerten.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ... der herr wahltho ...



 Für Dich unwürdigen Wurm immer noch "Fürst wahltho" bitte!

... und wer mir in meinen Ländereien im Taunus begegnet, hat mich gefälligst angemessen zu grüßen und vor mir in den Staub zu fallen


----------



## ole88 (25. Mai 2011)

mit mütze oder helm? oder mit glatze?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (25. Mai 2011)

Immer abwechseln zwischen Mütze und Glatze


----------



## ole88 (25. Mai 2011)

falsch das heißt rote rakete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --bikerider-- (25. Mai 2011)

Und jetzt wäre noch die Frage zu klären, ... welche Mountainbiker machen die trails kaputt und haben noch zusätzlich keinen Helm auf????


----------



## Bruder Jörn (26. Mai 2011)

Ist doch ganz einfach. Alle mit Reifengröße < 2.35.
Die schmalen Pneus zerschneiden förmlich den Waldboden. Noch Fragen?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Mai 2011)

Genau, die mit den Dackelschneidern sind Schuld!


----------



## Orchideebar (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich wollte mal die Grundsatzfrage stellen, ob der Helm Ã¼berhaupt etwas bringt, die GurtfÃ¼hrung lÃ¤uft direkt Ã¼ber dem Kehlkopf, wenn sich der Helm beim Sturz verschiebt ist der durch und man ist tot :-(  Es gab schon TodesfÃ¤lle bei Kindern damit auf SpielplÃ¤tzen-stranguliert.Da habe ich doch lieber ne gepflegte Platzwunde am Kopp. Wie seht IHR das Leute?

Und eine "Pannenstatistik" und den statistisch festgehaltenen Nutzen von Fahrradhelmen habe ich noch nicht vernommen.

Aber fÃ¼r so nen Helm 200 â¬ und mehr hinzulegen das sollte es dann einen Wert sein?

Man schwitzt sich auch bei einem Helmjuwel mit Ã¼bergroÃen LÃ¼ftungsschlitzen zu tode, ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Maggo (29. Mai 2011)

Orchideebar schrieb:


> Hallo, ich wollte mal die Grundsatzfrage stellen, ob der Helm Ã¼berhaupt etwas bringt, die GurtfÃ¼hrung lÃ¤uft direkt Ã¼ber dem Kehlkopf, wenn sich der Helm beim Sturz verschiebt ist der durch und man ist tot :-(



genau, wenn man eine 100m klippe hinabstÃ¼rzt und auf dem weg zum aufprall wo hÃ¤ngen bleibt iss das mit dem kinngurt extrem gefÃ¤hrlich.



Orchideebar schrieb:


> Es gab schon TodesfÃ¤lle bei Kindern damit auf SpielplÃ¤tzen-stranguliert.Da habe ich doch lieber ne gepflegte Platzwunde am Kopp. Wie seht IHR das Leute?



genau deswegen soll der helm auf dem spielplatz ja auch ab. machen das deine eltern bei dir nicht? sollte man echt mal beim jugendamt anrufen.



Orchideebar schrieb:


> Und eine "Pannenstatistik" und den statistisch festgehaltenen Nutzen von Fahrradhelmen habe ich noch nicht vernommen.



wie intensiv haste denn schon danach gesucht??



Orchideebar schrieb:


> fÃ¼r so nen Helm 200 â¬ und mehr hinzulegen das sollte es dann einen Wert sein?



wann hast du zuletzt nen helm gekauft? und vorallem wo???



Orchideebar schrieb:


> Man schwitzt sich auch bei einem Helmjuwel mit Ã¼bergroÃen LÃ¼ftungsschlitzen zu tode



deswegen setz ich meinen helm nur im winter auf.


Orchideebar schrieb:


> ist meine Meinung.



achso.


----------



## --bikerider-- (29. Mai 2011)

@ Maggo

wie immer vom feinsten!


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Mai 2011)

also ich trage meistens eine alte blau/weiÃ gestreifte bademÃ¼tze, die ich mit montageschaum befÃ¼llt habe. noch feucht habe ich das teil aufgesetzt und dann trocknen lassen und dann mit einem scharfen cutter lÃ¼ftungslÃ¶cher reingeschnitten. diese habe ich mit einer alten strumpfhose meiner frau noch gegen einfliegende mÃ¼cken und getier prÃ¤pariert. das teil ist sehr leicht, passt wie angegossen, sieht stylish aus und schÃ¼tzt meinen kopf. aber das beste: die kosten fÃ¼r meinen helm lagen bei insgesamt 10,00 â¬. ich habe vor kurzem auch ein ce-zeichen beantragt.


----------



## Orchideebar (29. Mai 2011)

Moin, @Maggo: *100m Klippe*- haha lustig, aber ich meinte den ganz normalen Sturz vom bike, da reichen schon 20 km/h aus, dich hÃ¤lt nix mehr auf dem Sattel, man fliegt nach vorne, versucht sich Ã¼ber die Schulter/SchÃ¤delbasis abzurollen und...zack, der Kehlkopf is durch. Warum werden die Helme immer kleiner und runder im Hinterkopfbereich?Genau...darum. *Spielplatz*- FÃ¼r den passionierten biker ist eben Ã¼berall Spielplatz *Pannenstatistik*- dann nenne mir/uns eine pragmatische *200 â¬* *Helm* der eine von Giro beim Stadler, der mir gefiel kostet 180 â¬ *Winter* dann bist Du aber vor herabfallenden Kastanien im Herbst ungeschÃ¼tzt ;-) *Meinung* Jo meine, wie jeder Andere hier auch seine vertritt.....habe fertig, schÃ¶nen Sonntag an die Gemeinde


----------



## DrMainhattan (29. Mai 2011)

Orchideebar schrieb:


> ...
> Und eine "Pannenstatistik" und den statistisch festgehaltenen Nutzen von Fahrradhelmen habe ich noch nicht vernommen....



http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?term=head injuries bicycle helmet

Wer ohne Helm fährt und als Pflegefall endet brauch sich hinterher nicht beschweren...


----------



## Orchideebar (29. Mai 2011)

Okay, I am convinced


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (30. Mai 2011)

Was ist eigentlich dein Problem? 
Erst groß rummosern "öööh noch nie Statistiken gesehen", dann kriegst du welche gezeigt und tust das implizit erstmal als Unsinn ab. Selbst mit ein bisschen common sense kann man sich denken, dass ein Helm in jeder Situation vor Kopfverletzungen schützt - selbst beim wechseln von Glühlampen wäre das sinnvoll. Aber das Radfahren steht eben mehr im Fokus in Zusammenhang mit "Helm tragen". Ob du einen trägst oder nicht ist doch immer noch deine Entscheidung. Die Frage ist nur ob du dir das mit falschen Argumenten selbst einreden musst oder ob du ganz gelassen das Risiko in Kauf nimmst. Das Fahrrad gibts schon seit weit über 100 Jahren, ernstzunehmende Helme (fürs Fahrrad) dagegen erst seit "kurzer Zeit". Wie haben die Leute früher nur überlebt?!

Am besten du kommst jetzt noch mit den obligatorischen Milchmädchenrechnungen darüber wieviel Energie so ein Helm aufnehmen kann um seine Wirkungslosigkeit zu beweisen.


----------



## Orchideebar (30. Mai 2011)

@ theobvis.... Hä, Problem,rummosern,Unsinn?
Ich denke Du hast da etwas falsch verstanden. Sowie jemand einen anderen Standpunkt vertritt der einem nicht passt, versucht man ihn persönlich zu verletzen und zu provozieren, jaja. Außerdem fahre ich nach meinem Sturz damals einfach in Gefahrensituationen viel vorausschauender, langsamer, zieh nicht mehr an Spaziergängern achtlos vorbei, und das ohne Helm, weils schön macht. Prost


----------



## ghostbikersback (30. Mai 2011)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich dein Problem?
> Erst groß rummosern "öööh noch nie Statistiken gesehen", dann kriegst du welche gezeigt und tust das implizit erstmal als Unsinn ab. Selbst mit ein bisschen common sense kann man sich denken, dass ein Helm in jeder Situation vor Kopfverletzungen schützt - selbst beim wechseln von Glühlampen wäre das sinnvoll. Aber das Radfahren steht eben mehr im Fokus in Zusammenhang mit "Helm tragen". Ob du einen trägst oder nicht ist doch immer noch deine Entscheidung. Die Frage ist nur ob du dir das mit falschen Argumenten selbst einreden musst oder ob du ganz gelassen das Risiko in Kauf nimmst. Das Fahrrad gibts schon seit weit über 100 Jahren, ernstzunehmende Helme (fürs Fahrrad) dagegen erst seit "kurzer Zeit". Wie haben die Leute früher nur überlebt?!
> 
> Am besten du kommst jetzt noch mit den obligatorischen Milchmädchenrechnungen darüber wieviel Energie so ein Helm aufnehmen kann um seine Wirkungslosigkeit zu beweisen.



Früher war biken mal ein Zeitvertreib für coole junge Leute, die ein bisschen Spaß haben wollten und definitiv auch hatten. Alles ging, nichts musste und das Spiel mit dem Risiko war part of the game (und nicht immer ging es gut)...

Im Laufe der letzten Jahre haben jedoch immer mehr Leute das biken entdeckt, die für gewöhnlich ohne vollen Versicherungsschutz + Helm nichtmal den Müll runterbringen. Ist keine Wertung, nur eine Feststellung.

Sieht man z.B. daran, dass sich inzwischen haufenweise Leute in voller Schutzkleidung auf Forststraßen und S1 trails herumtreiben wo man sich wirklich fragt, ob man das individuelle Verletzungsrisiko nicht vielleicht auch anders sinnvoll reduzieren kann...

Ist mir letztlich auch völlig schnuppe, jeder soll so fahren, dass er Spaß daran hat. Nervig wird es allerdings dann, wenn jetzt auch noch angefangen wird, dass gefälligst jeder mit Helm zu fahren hat ("sonst kannst Du bei uns nicht mitfahren"). Ist ja mittlerweile schlimmer als im Kleingartenverein...

Biken ist per se Risiko und wer dieses Risiko nicht will sollte sich vielleicht ein anderes Hobby suchen oder zumindest mal überlegen, ob das individuelle Kopfverletzungsrisiko wirklich nur vom Helm anhängt oder Faktoren wie Fahrtechnik und Risikobereitschaft nicht vielleicht auch eine Rolle spielen...

Jeder der NUR auf den Helm pocht (und dies dann anderen auch noch vorschreibt) enttarnt sich doch als engstirniger Spießer, der am Ende überhaupt nicht kapiert woher das Risiko eigentlich kommt. 

Daher: Macht Euch locker!

P.S. Fahre selbst beim biken immer "mit"...


----------



## BOSTAD (30. Mai 2011)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> ...Nervig wird es allerdings dann, wenn jetzt auch noch angefangen wird, dass gefälligst jeder mit Helm zu fahren hat ("sonst kannst Du bei uns nicht mitfahren"). Ist ja mittlerweile schlimmer als im Kleingartenverein...



Dann bin ich aus deiner Sicht der größte Spießer der dir unter gekommen ist. Ich fahre grundsätzlich nur mit Menschen die Helme tragen zu mindest Bergab! Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass ich anderen etwas vorschreiben möchte, sondern viel mehr an meiner Faulheit Platzwunden oder Ähnliches am Kopf zu verarzten. Ein Gestürzter ohne Helm hat dann zwar das Wehwehchen, aber der Mitfahrende hat den Stress den Rettungswagen zu koordinieren, nö nö DAS muss nicht sein!


----------



## ghostbikersback (30. Mai 2011)

BOSTAD schrieb:


> Dann bin ich aus deiner Sicht der größte Spießer der dir unter gekommen ist. Ich fahre grundsätzlich nur mit Menschen die Helme tragen zu mindest Bergab! Das liegt aber nicht daran, dass ich anderen etwas vorschreiben möchte, sondern viel mehr an meiner Faulheit Platzwunden oder Ähnliches am Kopf zu verarzten. Ein Gestürzter ohne Helm hat dann zwar das Wehwehchen, aber der Mitfahrende hat den Stress den Rettungswagen zu koordinieren, nö nö DAS muss nicht sein!



Wenn Du konsequent bist, solltest Du Deinen Mitfahrern dann auch vorschreiben, welche Wege/Linien/Sprünge sie fahren und aus DEINER Sicht besser nicht fahren. Das Verletzungsrisiko (und damit Dein Risiko einen Krankenwagen zu rufen) ist bei einem super Fahrtechniker auf einem S1 Trail garantiert geringer als bei einem Anfänger mit Helm und Schutzausrüstung.

Wie gesagt, ist alles eine Frage wieviel Risiko man tragen will bzw. anderen erlaubt zu tragen. Ein Helm ist da nur ein kleines Mosaiksteinchen.

Wenn Dir die Sorge um die Mitfahrer Ernst ist, müsstest Du vorher eigentlich auch deren Fahrtechniklevel checken und dann - abhängig von der Wegwahl - z.B. fordern, dass bestimmte Sprünge beherrscht werden oder das Versetzen des Hinterrades kein Problem ist. Falls nicht = Ausschluss von der Tour/Verbot für bestimmte Abschnitte. Ich würde mich nicht so oberlehrerhaft aufspielen wollen.

Wenn Du NUR auf den Helm abstellt, ist es einfach Augenwischerei, da andere wesentliche Faktoren (die in der Summe weitaus wichtiger sind als die Halbschale auf dem Kopf) völlig unberücksichtigt bleiben.

Da das Ganze in der Praxis natürlich nicht umsetzbar ist, sollte man den Leuten einfach ein bisschen gesunden Menschenverstand zutrauen und nicht anfangen feste Regeln zu schaffen auf deren Missachtung die Todesstrafe steht...

Daher bleibe ich dabei: Wer NUR auf den Helm abstellt verkennt, dass das Verletzungsrisiko für den Kopf von vielen Faktoren abhängt, die jeder nur individuell abschätzen kann. Daher sind feste Regeln schwachsinnig.


----------



## BOSTAD (30. Mai 2011)

Warum sollte ich mir die Mühe machen?  Wie du gesagt hast ist Menschenverstand von Nöten! Die besten Fahrer fliegen auf die Schnauze, wer da kein Helm trägt ist schwachsinnig, unabhängig vom Talent oder meiner Einschätzung. Kann ja jeder machen wie er lustig ist und ich nehme eben keine "ohne" mit.
Punkt.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Mai 2011)




----------



## Fattire (30. Mai 2011)

Ich habe ihn gefunden! Den Gral aller Threds in diesem Forum! Was soll jetzt noch kommen?


----------



## Orchideebar (30. Mai 2011)

Eine letzte Bemerkung noch von mir: Also ich hatte auch 2 Helme (1 schwarz,1 silber) im Keller liegen, als ich mal beim biken den Boden geknutscht hatte und hurra ich lebe noch. In Australien ist es ja Vorschrift mit Helm und woanders auf dem Globus, daher ists wohl besser "mit". NUR die Sache mit der Gurtführung am Kehlkopf finde ich eben bedenklich. (Badekappe mit PU-Schaum,gute Idee hihi)

Außerdem fühlt man sich rein psychologisch mit seinem Helm sicher und gibt dann, in Verbindung mit dem "Hitzkopf" den man schnell unter einem Helm bekommt, Vollgas, kann ja nix passieren. Und auf den Entgegenkommenden "ohne" hält man dann mal schön drauf, jaja. Helmtragen ist eben auch Charaktersache, "sag mir ob und welchen HELM Du trägst, und ich sag Dir wer Du bist"  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (7. Juni 2011)

ghostbikersback schrieb:


> Jeder der NUR auf den Helm pocht (und dies dann anderen auch noch vorschreibt) enttarnt sich doch als engstirniger Spießer, der am Ende überhaupt nicht kapiert woher das Risiko eigentlich kommt.





BOSTAD schrieb:


> Dann bin ich aus deiner Sicht der größte Spießer der dir unter gekommen ist. Ich fahre grundsätzlich nur mit Menschen die Helme tragen zu mindest Bergab!



Ich finde ghostbiker trifft hier den Punkt. Ich dreh den Schuh mal um: Ich denke immer zwei mal nach wenn ich mit anderen "meine" Strecken fahre und sie keine Schienbein- und Ellenbogenprotektoren dabei haben. Das sind Stellen die viel öfter kaputt gehen als der Kopf...



Orchideebar schrieb:


> In Australien ist es ja Vorschrift mit Helm und woanders auf dem Globus, daher ists wohl besser "mit".


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere haben anschließende Statistiken ebenso gezeigt, dass die Quote radfahrender Mitmenschen deutlich gesunken ist. Na dann haben wir ja richtig was erreicht  Nun muss sich Omi auf dem Weg zum Subbermarkt mit dem jungen Hitzkopf mit der langhubigen Gabel (ich) messen.

Das hat Ähnlichkeiten mit dem Strahlenschutzgesetz in Deutschland. Medizinisches Personal wird in regelmäßigen Schulungen dermaßen verschreckt, sodass dutzendfach effektivere Behandlungsmethoden gesellschaftlich scheitern obwohl die Strahlen"belastung" für das Personal nichtmal messbar ist. In den Nachbarländern (sogar in den belächelten ach so rückständigen östlichen) werden die gleichen Behandlungsmethoden, die zu einem guten Teil in Deutschland erfunden und erforscht wurden (als es noch ging) mit sensationellem Erfolg eingesetzt.

Lasst uns das Radfahren _auch_ noch kaputt machen!


----------



## Sardic (7. Juni 2011)

So wie die meisten den Helm tragen,können sich gleich keinen Tragen.


----------



## --bikerider-- (8. Juni 2011)

Ohne-Helm-Fahrer mÃ¼ssten im Monat 10â¬ extra an die Krankenkasse zahlen!
*duckundweg


----------



## Sardic (8. Juni 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Ohne-Helm-Fahrer müssten im Monat 10 extra an die Krankenkasse zahlen!
> *duckundweg


Nicht so laut,sonst machen es die Krankenkassen wirklich.


----------



## Fattire (8. Juni 2011)

Das mit den Helmen soll wirklich jeder selbst entscheiden aber wer mit mir fahren will trägt einen! Ich sehe auch immer wieder die gleichen Leute die zum Freeriden bei uns im Wald ohne Helm auftauchen, ich wechsel dann immer den Spot weil ich im Fall der Fälle der Evolution nicht ins Handwerk pfuschen will. Sie werden übrigens immer weniger.
Wer bei Geschwindigkeiten über 40 km/h im felsigen, rutschigen, wurzeligen Gelände und was weiss ich noch für Bedingungen nicht mindestens eine Halbschale trägt dem fehlt doch was wichtiges zwischen den Ohren. Aber dann ist ist es ja auch nicht notwendig das fehlende Etwas zu schützen.


----------



## Teguerite (8. Juni 2011)

Im Winter, wenn er wärmt OK, aber im Sommer???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

